# Anyone sell Quilts or other larger type blankets?



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2019)

Was wondering how you display them at a FM or Craft fair where you only have a 10x10 space.  
Do you hang them or just keep them folded on a shelf?


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 27, 2019)

I don't sell or even make quilts (have only made 1 for myself), but I would buy something you could hang 2-3 from and then keep the rest folded in a clear tote, where you can display on a table, and take out if people see something they think they may like. I've seen this successfully done at quilt shows I go to.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 27, 2019)

TY,
I am looking for some new shelves for my display at a 4 day Fair.  Thought I would look for something that I may be able to use while there.

..... that is IF I get quilts made fast enough.  I have till Sept. and it has been eons since I did one
I also wanted to make smaller blankets too maybe a few t-shirts with small Embroidery.

I saw one person with fleece blankets just folded and people made a mess.  Don't want that nor dirty fingers on them so that will be a challenge.


----------



## jcandleattic (Feb 27, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> TY,
> I am looking for some new shelves for my display at a 4 day Fair.  Thought I would look for something that I may be able to use while there.
> 
> ..... that is IF I get quilts made fast enough.  I have till Sept. and it has been eons since I did one
> ...


That's why people at the quilt shows I go to use the see through totes. Then THEY are the ones digging through and getting the quilt out for people to look at and not the potential consumer. 
Some of the quilts there go for thousands of dollars, so I can understand their reasoning.


----------



## dixiedragon (Feb 27, 2019)

I would store each quilt in something like this:
https://www.target.com/p/ziploc-174...oClCuWlDorV_qxoD2-8aAl8IEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

Maybe put a sheet of paper inside the bag with the dimensions such as 72x72 (twin bed) and perhaps even a photo of the entire quilt on it. Maybe save you from getting the quilt out a jillion times.


----------



## Lin19687 (Feb 28, 2019)

Those are some Great ideas !!
I have a bunch of those big bags you use the vacuum to get the air out.  Can't think of the name of them right now.  I could put a few bags in a plastic tote and put that on the shelves with the Pic of them.  Maybe only keep a few out hanging.

Thanks


----------



## earlene (Mar 3, 2019)

Quilt racks are good for displaying your quilts.  My brother built me mine and several for my SIL (she is an avid quilter; I am less so).  When I shop antique stores, the quilts I look at are almost always displayed on quilt racks.  The ones folded on shelves are less noticeable and don't tend to draw my eye at all.


----------



## Lin19687 (Dec 19, 2019)

Just posting a pic of my 1/2 done flannel quilt.  Tried out a faster way and while it is ok I need to be better at Exact cutting 
I won't be soaping for a while and it is all packed up till I find a new house to buy.
Anyone else quilting for the Winter?
sorry cruddy pic


----------



## Quilter99755 (Dec 20, 2019)

Winter or summer, I quilt!  Looking forward to my semi annual quilting retreat in January. Pulling out UFO's to work on...and then at least one new project....because I can't stand not to start another. At least my UFO's are down to a reasonable number these days...single digits, which at my age I should have my motto of "always finish what you start" , but that's no fun! LOL


----------



## Kiti Williams (Dec 20, 2019)

Lin19687 said:


> Just posting a pic of my 1/2 done flannel quilt.  Tried out a faster way and while it is ok I need to be better at Exact cutting
> I won't be soaping for a while and it is all packed up till I find a new house to buy.
> Anyone else quilting for the Winter?
> sorry cruddy pic
> View attachment 43002




Very nice!  I quilt and also offer quilting services.  I have been a "Long armer" for over 5 years and love it.  It takes less time to soap, but it is fun to watch the patterns develop!


----------



## MaryAlice (Dec 21, 2019)

A quilter here too. My second granddaughter needs a "big girl quilt" so I'll be starting that soon. She's into princesses and castles so those will be included in the theme. Right now just crocheting up a crown for my little fairy queen as part of her Christmas gift.


----------



## Rsapienza (Dec 21, 2019)

My mother knits and crochets. I bring some of her blankets to market. I bought a used blanket ladder and prop it up against a tent leg. It will hold 5, I think. I fold and drape over each step. I keep more under my table.


----------



## Maura Canavan (Dec 22, 2019)

Have only made one crazy type quilt for a friend that I sold - first one I made and got a real buzz doing it. Since then done 2 more for myself using old velvet curtains and other parts of other old medium weight curtains (50s/60s era) - just squares with random pieced tops as I prefer a non-pattern look. Re: display would take a bit of time but think if you took pics of your quilts and then put them into a folder for folks to look through could save a lot of mess.


----------

